# rear window molding clips



## sixtysix (Jul 2, 2010)

Help!
I need to know the placement of the rear window molding clips on a 66 gto hardtop. The rear deck was replaced and I don't know where the molding clips go. Does anyone have photos from their resto. ? Any help is more than appreciated. 

66


----------



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

I can send you photos of mine, my 67 and your 66 should be the same, to my knowledge. PM me the best way to get you the photos.


----------



## sixtysix (Jul 2, 2010)

*66 gto molding clips*

Did you receive my PM

66


----------

